# Huyskens - Van Riel -correct Information



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

Information form a post by " ace in the hole " provided inaccurate information concerning " HUYSKENS - VAN RIEL PARTNERSHIP"
1. " ACE " MISSPELLED BOTH NAMES. CORRECT SPELLING IS ABOVE.
2. "ACE" INDICATED THEY WERE LONG DISTANCE FLYERS. In fact the HUYSKENS- VAN RIEL birds could fly 100 km - 1100 km . JUNE 8, 1998 " RACING PIGEON BULLETIN " had a great article stating the ability to fly all distances.
3. "ACE " INDICATED THE BIRDS WERE ONLY DC and BC . In fact most were DC and BC , HOWEVER , THE FOLLOWING BIRDS FROM " PAUL V. VEEGAETE BREEDING LIST " BELG. 52-6427623 , BELG. 53- 6421303 , BELG. 55 6441049 , BELG. 56 6493319 , BELG. 57 6348529 WERE BLUE BARS . This birds were IMPORTED FROM "HUYSKENS - VAN RIEL " DIRECT. 
4. "ACE " INDICATED THAT " DELBAR " BIRDS WERE A BIG PART OF THE " HVR BLOODLINES " NO WHERE IN ANY ARTICE OR INFORMATION ABOUT HUYSKENS - VAN RIEL IS " DELBAR MENTIONED " These articles are from PAUL V. VEEGAETE , ETC. - 
5. " ACE ", INDICATED THAT SEVERAL BIRDS IN THE "1957 AUCTION WERE BRED BY DELBAR " . I have the 1957 AUCTION BOOKLET and can't find any 
indication that is true. 
6. "ACE " INDICATED THE "HVR BIRDS " WERE A MIXTURE OF SEVERAL DIFFERENT FAMILIES. In fact birds were bought early on , but from early 40's until 1957 . They had 2 key pair of birds that was the foundation of the HUYSKENS- VAN RIEL PARTNERSHIP . This is indicated in several articles.

"ACE" in a later post said to me " YOUR DAMAGE CONTROL IS GOING TO BLOW UP IN YOUR FACE. YOUR STATEMENTS ARE IN- ACCURATE. BUT I WILL GIVE YOU A CHANCE TO RETRACT THEM". RIGHT BACK AT YOU "ACE"
All the information I provided I can back up with articles and will kindly send them by "e-mail " to anyone that would like to see them.
[email protected]

As for "ace in the hole " post , WHAT CAN I SAY !


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

#1 OMG my bad...

#2 I was quoting what was in an article.

#3 G sorry, It does look like a few of the 280+ birds sold at the auction were BBs. 

#4 The article stated Delbar claimed some of their stock came from his loft as did many other flyers of the time.

#5 Stop twisting my words Bob. Plain and simple, the birds brought in from other lofts that were in their loft at the time of auction went to auction as HVRs.

#6 also a quote from the article and I have read it in several articles.

I have nothing to gain by leading anyone to my corner and do not care what happens to the so called HVRs from here. The fact is I am 56 years old and H-VR sold out two years before I was born.

*True HVR's no longer exist!* 

What Bob has are PRISCO's bred to the best of his knowledge to the HVR bloodlines.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Hvr Bloodlines*

Ace in the hole - DON'T YOU GET TRIED OF MAKING A "ASS OF YOURSELF "


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Why would I feel that way when what I am saying is the truth. Some times the truth hurts for those who are hiding from it. 

Just stop trying to argue with the facts. You know I'm right it just isn't what you wanted to here.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> Why would I feel that way when what I am saying is the truth. Some times the truth hurts for those who are hiding from it.
> 
> Just stop trying to argue with the facts. You know I'm right it just isn't what you wanted to here.


Alright, with that said. Bob Prisco does have some good birds and this all started out to be about the Black HVRs that seem to be everywhere now. I did not set out to make a personal attack on Bob or anyone.

To describe the present day HVR family the word bloodlines has been used. Why bloodlines and not bloodline? Each loft that is breeding a family of this line has their own line of bird now. Across the world it would be 100s of lofts with their own record keeping for their birds and whatever they put on a pedigree is what you go by when you buy a bird from them. It is hard to say how much HVR is really in todays HVRs. It is just so far from 1957s auction it would just make sense to me to stop calling these birds HVR's for any other reason than to make money off from them. Their skill and talent in breeding has been missing from this line for 58 years now.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Articles*

Would love to see the articles you are getting your information from and who wrote them.


----------



## jason6814 (Sep 19, 2007)

I remember years ago Warren stated the same thing and was flamed for ever, bottom line is you can call them HVR all you want but the fact remains that blood has been diluted and unfortunately the fact remains true HVR pigeons from those days are long gone. And further more without DNA from the original pairs there is no way to prove off spring. That is why other sports have moved to DNA to prove parentage and to get ride of the coffee table pedigrees.


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

this is the same thing as red recessive meuleman .. meuleman himself have no red recessive or color red... but there are red recessive claiming there 100 percent meuleman...lol.. even have peds for it too..i dont know how people come up with things like that... only peddlers make things up to sell the way i see it.....reminds me of the ofrn that got peddle so much that it got washed out and wasnt the same anymore... nowdays some people still claim to have the true ofrn... 100 percent pure..


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

bob prisco said:


> Would love to see the articles you are getting your information from and who wrote them.


http://janartomloft.jimdo.com/top-fanciers-history/ir


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*articles and information*

All of information can from my website . I no longer have a site but glad you were able to provide information for interested fanciers to see. Also was complete 1957 sales booklet , VEEGAETE BREEDING and PEDIGREE'S from VEEGAETE , etc and several pictures . Thank you .


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> http://janartomloft.jimdo.com/top-fanciers-history/ir


It does not take you to the right page. Look at the list on the left side for TOP FANCIERS HISTORY and the 3rd from the bottom of that list is Huysken Van Riel. Click it and please read the title " The Huysken Van Reil Strain" Now you know where I got the wrong spelling!

My quotes are from the last paragraph just above the pic of them with their DCs and BCs. and the comments under that pic.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

bob prisco said:


> All of information can from my website . I no longer have a site but glad you were able to provide information for interested fanciers to see. Also was complete 1957 sales booklet , VEEGAETE BREEDING and PEDIGREE'S from VEEGAETE , etc and several pictures . Thank you .


So then as you read it again you will see everything I quoted is there. 

Except... and I did not put it as a quote but what I read wrong as skimming over it was the name Berlaar and not Delbar. Instead of Delbar it says Berlaar claimed that many... Small print, low light, skimming, whatever I was wrong about that.

My statement about the blue bars as stated came from a conversation 25-26 years ago at the FM Pigeon Racing Club. I do see it showing that some BBs were imported as HVR's and I believe they probably came from their auction but find it odd that I haven't been able to find a single photo of them with their birds or their top birds with a BB in it. Maybe that is why they let them come to the US? 

Everything else is there. In the last paragraph before their pic and in the small print comments under that pic.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

With that I rest my case and you can say and call it and them whatever you want. Just don't expect me to buy into it.

Enough said.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Bb Hvr*

The BB THAT CAME IN TO USA IN 1954-55 -this was 2-3 YEARS BEFORE THE 1957 AUCTION. Veegaete imported them direct for HUYSKENS- VAN RIEL. Nobody nows more about the DIRECT HVR coming to USA -he lived it .
Now after 1957 SALE - a lot of questions can't be answered. 
Veegaete and his family were very nice and honest people and during the weekend they would have several fanciers visit. He also imported several other families to USA. Had a big barn and keep each group separate and sold YBS. and even the imports .
His daughter called me about a year ago and thanked me for giving credit to her dad and family . She told me many stories about the pigeon operation they had. 
Many stories about the "HVR BIRDS " started over the years and many had no credibility or truth. 
One was that the true HVR BIRDS ONLY CAME IN DARK CHECK AND NO WHITE .
We can all look at the pictures and see SEVERAL BC WITH WHITE MARKINGS.

I have to believe the VEEGAETE FAMILY information over anyone else - As I said - THEY LIVED IT FOR SEVERAL YEARS.

Everybody can believe what they want - BUT YOU CAN TAKE IT TO THE BANK THAT BLUE BARS WERE IMPORTED BY VEEGAETE FROM HUYSKENS-VAN RIEL AND THAT VEEGAETE HAD SEVERAL DEALINGS WITH THEM AND THE MOST CORRECT INFORMATION AVAILABLE ABOUT THE HVR BIRDS .


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I know nothing about the HVR's from the 50's but the Van Riel's that my dad imported in the late 60's from Jeff were all DC and were hard to tell apart.
Dave


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*After 1957 -*

After 1957 things changed , fanciers were still calling them HVR - but in fact many birds that were bought as the old HVR BLOOD were not even close to birds bred by HUYSKENS - VAN RIEL BEFORE 1957. Not to say they were not good birds and fanciers selling took advantage of the name to sell their on bloodlines. Jeff's son GEORGE flew well some years after 1957 . And I believe " CBS - RICK MARDIS" IMPORTED SOME FROM GEORGE . Rick could not sell many young from them and finally sold the imports. George indicated the birds were not the same as old family and they called them "VAN RIEL"
Even when VEEGAETE SENT OUT INFORMATION HE USED TERM " MOSTLY DC /BC " BUT some were BB , AND DC , BC , BB SPLASH.
AMERICAN Fancier is always chasing a DREAM. The fanciers is EUROPE make fun of us. They say," We pay or buy the pedigree and get the bird free".
HVR BLOODLINES have been excellent for us and our record speaks for itself.
I will continue to call them HVR - OTHERS CAN CALL THEM WHATEVER THEY PLEASE . THE RACE RESULTS OF THESE BIRDS HAS NEVER BEEN IN QUESTION !


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Before I came on here to write something,that I was almost 100% sure of,I went and found my old 8 track video on Mike Ganus Belgium # 2 trip....The 1st loft on this tape is Carl Meuleman`s....About the 7 or 8 minute mark,there sits a beautifull red & white racing pigeon....I wonder what that was doing in Carl`s loft ??......Alamo*


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Alamo said:


> *Before I came on here to write something,that I was almost 100% sure of,I went and found my old 8 track video on Mike Ganus Belgium # 2 trip....The 1st loft on this tape is Carl Meuleman`s....About the 7 or 8 minute mark,there sits a beautifull red & white racing pigeon....I wonder what that was doing in Carl`s loft ??......Alamo*


I think everyone is still trying to google an answer? Hahaha! I have been reading along and learning, keep it up folks! Jim


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Red Splashed Cock*

If I can remember , it was a red white cock in his stock loft . ( carrying a lot of white )


----------



## dannyboy (Dec 25, 2014)

bob prisco said:


> Information form a post by " ace in the hole " provided inaccurate information concerning " HUYSKENS - VAN RIEL PARTNERSHIP"
> 1. " ACE " MISSPELLED BOTH NAMES. CORRECT SPELLING IS ABOVE.
> 2. "ACE" INDICATED THEY WERE LONG DISTANCE FLYERS. In fact the HUYSKENS- VAN RIEL birds could fly 100 km - 1100 km . JUNE 8, 1998 " RACING PIGEON BULLETIN " had a great article stating the ability to fly all distances.
> 3. "ACE " INDICATED THE BIRDS WERE ONLY DC and BC . In fact most were DC and BC , HOWEVER , THE FOLLOWING BIRDS FROM " PAUL V. VEEGAETE BREEDING LIST " BELG. 52-6427623 , BELG. 53- 6421303 , BELG. 55 6441049 , BELG. 56 6493319 , BELG. 57 6348529 WERE BLUE BARS . This birds were IMPORTED FROM "HUYSKENS - VAN RIEL " DIRECT.
> ...


 Boys.Who????says this is "CORRECT IMFORMATION...truth is ...NEVER belive anything that you read,and only half of what you see....articals then much the same as now were just a way of getting idiots like yourselfs putting their hands in your back pockets...probable those fanciers would be destroyed if racing todays whitehot competition...not over your way ...but here now..no offence lads....pedigrees mean nothing whatsoever...only the person who wrote them


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Most of you have lost the point:

None of the old masters including the great Jansen Bros had pure birds. Ultimately all of them brought in the best they could obtain from other fanciers and crossed them into their own bloodlines.  More often than not these cross breds took them to new higher levels of competition. 

You all argue about the Husken-Van Reils and what colors they were. But you miss the point that the Husken Van Riels were hybreds.  As such they could and most likely did throw every color under the rainbow to include the occasional grizzle patterns.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know where it started that pedigrees mean nothing . When you're starting your loft or want to improve it there is so much information on a good pedigree its not even funny. For example, one could learn if the bird your buying is from a male strain or female one. You could learn if this is an inbred , and to what family. I use these terms loosely because all homers are the same strain. Cross bred means no close relatives showing up in the pedigree more than once. Important too because a cross bred bird that was bred to race from 2 different inbred families will be all over the genetic map. After all that's what nature thrives on , diverseity , not like ness . Left to ramden crosses you will slowly revert back to the wild type, your typical rock dove. Men like one ones we all know and respect for their work in building the families we all know and want for ourselves did the hard part for us all we need to do is start with the right stock and continue a breeding plan that would make the Janssen brothers proud. I have some breeders that were given to me that all raced in the 2006 AU race and they all have produced at least a few good racers but like most of you I have a loft full of cross bred genetic miss fits unable to reproduce something ever close to themselves
Which is not really what I am looking for.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I personally love these 2 threads ! I also love H.V.R.'s.
Kurps


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

lawman said:


> Most of you have lost the point:
> 
> None of the old masters including the great Jansen Bros had pure birds. Ultimately all of them brought in the best they could obtain from other fanciers and crossed them into their own bloodlines.  More often than not these cross breds took them to new higher levels of competition.
> 
> You all argue about the Husken-Van Reils and what colors they were. But you miss the point that the Husken Van Riels were hybreds.  As such they could and most likely did throw every color under the rainbow to include the occasional grizzle patterns.


What you state is only partly true. If crosses where made as many now do, you would be correct. But... each strain has it's own and different characteristics. So to carry over generation to generation these unique traits is what has made the strain. Strains are real and viable and what people look for no matter where they live on this planet.

IMHO those who argue the point do so because they can not create or maintain a strain. Hats off and pie for those who do because they can. Our sport is better off because of them.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> What you state is only partly true. If crosses where made as many now do, you would be correct. But... each strain has it's own and different characteristics. So to carry over generation to generation these unique traits is what has made the strain. Strains are real and viable and what people look for no matter where they live on this planet.
> 
> IMHO those who argue the point do so because they can not create or maintain a strain. Hats off and pie for those who do because they can. Our sport is better off because of them.


^^^ This is where I will side. The word "strain" and phrase "predictable family traits" are interchangeable IMO.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

gbhman said:


> I don't understand how most people have lost the point. You are saying none of the old masters had pure birds, and many others argue that no strains exist because there are no more pure birds. Since when does strain mean "pure"? Simply put, it does NOT mean pure. Most of the people who argue against strains might benefit from actually looking up the meaning of the word.


I could quote several current masters of the sport, but suffice it to say they all tell of the same paterns in trying to teach the unteachable.

Strains or bloodlines are synonimous.... or in laymens terms you say po-tat-o and I say po-ta-to.... but its the same thing. 

I can tell you my brother and I have birds that decend (with pedigrees) from some of the best Jansens ever produced, same with my Staff Van Reets, Waterhouse bekaerts and a couple other bloodlines. And yes the three families I just mentioned are the base bloodlines of our birds. 

Some we have kept pure to the original pairs, others are crosses or line bred. Yes the ones we have kept pure have established body types but they lose much in the endurance part of this game we call pigeon racing. However, the cross breds and line bred birds they are a sight to behold on race day as they almost always beat their pure cousins home. 

But back to the point, even thou we have birds that decend from the three above bloodlines and our crossbreds. After we began pairing them together and breeding them in the mannor that we see fit to reproduce.... well they realy are no longer Jansens, SVR or Waterhouse now are they. 

They would most correctly be called "Whitmer Bros. family of birds" that are decendants of..... 

Yes you saw our birds this last year in the California late hatch classic (we took a stand alone first place on the first of three races with one bird, a pure bred at 150 mi, then you saw another of our birds come in equal first on the last race, a cross bred at the 300). God willing you will see it happen again in next years race. Then you will see both my brother and I as both handlers and competators in the upcoming 2016 AU Convention Race. And yes you will be competing against our birds in that race too.... 

So will you see the pure breds come in first on the 300 from Mesa Arizona. Highly doubtful ..... experience tells me the pure breds we have do quite well at the shorter faster races and not as well and the cross breds as the races get longer and harder. Mesa has the potential to be a hard fought race!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

lawman said:


> I could quote several current masters of the sport, but suffice it to say they all tell of the same paterns in trying to teach the unteachable.
> 
> Strains or bloodlines are synonimous.... or in laymens terms you say po-tat-o and I say po-ta-to.... but its the same thing.
> 
> ...


I agree with some of what you and the others are saying and that doesn't mean I'm on the fence. First off I agree the terminology used by pigeon people in general can be misleading to say the least. Inbred , line bred, cross bred will all mean something different to the individual talking. 

Second is that you and your brother started with some nice stock that was carefully bred and selected by a master breeder, ie the janssens for example. Now you take those birds and randomly cross them for 10 years you will probably have trouble getting them to fly across the street let alone win a race. On the other hand you and your brother carefully breed your families by any one of several inbreeding programs that animals breeders use to get breeders and then cross the babies to get Hybrid vigor for racers which is what most of the champions did in Belgium with much success . Take Mr Meuelman who had a very inbred family and he couldn't win jack but when other people got hold of his birds and crossed them to there own birds , Jackpot! This is what the fans of the HVR's and the other strains of old are trying to say. Now when you and your brother dominate year after year and you have something that sells and others can breed from your birds and win big time then is time to change the name of the family of birds to what ever you want , but until that day comes I personally would stick with the original name on the pedigree but that's just me.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say don't put to much stock into the peds. Pedigrees are only as good as the person who wrote them. you can put what ever you want on that piece of paper and no one is the wiser until you put one birds daughter on the ped as that birds mother. Anyone who has been around this sport for a while has seen peds that have "mistakes" or "wait this isn't right". People make up great looking peds to sell birds...It's true. 

Buy the bird, not the pedigree. Even if the pedigree is right and the parents grandparents and great grandparents were top racers. What it will not tell you is the parents were not of the same type and conformation so their young are a mix of body types and it's a real crap shoot to get a good bird out of this breeding. There are many down falls to purchasing a bird sight unseen when all you have to go by is a pedigree and a photo shopped picture of the bird.

I prefer to hand select the birds for my stock loft. I have purchased birds off line maybe a half dozen times and every one of them was removed from the breeding loft within two years.

The problem is, most flyers have no idea how to properly select birds to breed or how to properly pair the birds they have. Until you spend the time and energy to learn everything you can about this or are gifted with great stock sense you are and will be at the mercy of others. In this sport that is not a good place to be...$$$...

Mark/*Ace *


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

ERIC K said:


> I agree with some of what you and the others are saying and that doesn't mean I'm on the fence. First off I agree the terminology used by pigeon people in general can be misleading to say the least. Inbred , line bred, cross bred will all mean something different to the individual talking.
> 
> Second is that you and your brother started with some nice stock that was carefully bred and selected by a master breeder, ie the janssens for example. Now you take those birds and randomly cross them for 10 years you will probably have trouble getting them to fly across the street let alone win a race. On the other hand you and your brother carefully breed your families by any one of several inbreeding programs that animals breeders use to get breeders and then cross the babies to get Hybrid vigor for racers which is what most of the champions did in Belgium with much success . Take Mr Meuelman who had a very inbred family and he couldn't win jack but when other people got hold of his birds and crossed them to there own birds , Jackpot! This is what the fans of the HVR's and the other strains of old are trying to say. Now when you and your brother dominate year after year and you have something that sells and others can breed from your birds and win big time then is time to change the name of the family of birds to what ever you want , but until that day comes I personally would stick with the original name on the pedigree but that's just me.


First of all Eric;

We dont sell our birds off as you see many do all the time on different web sites, occasionally we trade with friends but that is about it. As for others flying our birds and doing as well or better with them than we do ourselves, well it happens every year we just dont have to brag about to sell birds......


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Since 1986- 2015*

I can respect other fanciers grading , selection and breeding theories and what works for you is all that counts.
From period of 1986-2015 , our only goal is performance , HOMING ABILITY , HEART , HEALTH. In this period of time we have bred OVER 30 ACE PIGEONS , OVER 30 HALL OF FAME BIRDS ( ACE PIGEON , HALL OF FAME ONLY COUNTING TOP 3 POSITIONS )and 20 REGISTERED CHAMPIONS.
Never cared about , eyes , body type , wing , color , throat , etc. - WE ONLY SELECTED MATINGS BY PERFORMANCE and THEIR ABILITY TO COMPETE 100-500 MILES IN TOUGH RACES.
Without "HOMING ABILITY " your breeding program is in real trouble , and you can lose it in 1 or 2 generations if you fail to prove your birds in competition.

We have also found CHAMPION BIRDS come is in all sizes , shapes , color ,etc.


----------



## jason6814 (Sep 19, 2007)

bob prisco said:


> our only goal is performance , HOMING ABILITY , HEART , HEALTH.
> Never cared about , eyes , body type , wing , color , throat , etc. - WE ONLY SELECTED MATINGS BY PERFORMANCE and THEIR ABILITY TO COMPETE 100-500 MILES IN TOUGH RACES.
> Without "HOMING ABILITY " your breeding program is in real trouble , and you can lose it in 1 or 2 generations if you fail to prove your birds in competition


This is what I agree with now, I spent way to much on online pedigree birds and have never had any luck period. My breeding program moving forward is going to be just as stated above.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

bob prisco said:


> I can respect other fanciers grading , selection and breeding theories and what works for you is all that counts.
> From period of 1986-2015 , our only goal is performance , HOMING ABILITY , HEART , HEALTH. In this period of time we have bred OVER 30 ACE PIGEONS , OVER 30 HALL OF FAME BIRDS ( ACE PIGEON , HALL OF FAME ONLY COUNTING TOP 3 POSITIONS )and 20 REGISTERED CHAMPIONS.
> Never cared about , eyes , body type , wing , color , throat , etc. - WE ONLY SELECTED MATINGS BY PERFORMANCE and THEIR ABILITY TO COMPETE 100-500 MILES IN TOUGH RACES.
> Without "HOMING ABILITY " your breeding program is in real trouble , and you can lose it in 1 or 2 generations if you fail to prove your birds in competition.
> ...


Well Bob I see you are a follower of, or at least believe in the same thing that I first read about back in 2005. It was a series of articles that were printed on the boglinmarsh.com website out of Australia (if memory serves me correctly. It was called The Novices Social Circle or climbing Everest with Spinski.

He did not care what anyone started with be a a commie of the local roof tops or the most highly prized pedigreed pigeon. First you determine the distance you wish to be competative at, Second you fly everything you have to that distance and only keep the fastest birds of the group. Only these birds are bred from for the following year (no exeptions). following this progrom within 3 years he believed he could have anyone at the top of the race sheets. 

while this does have some merit, it does not allow for the development of your own birds or bloodlines. 

Anyway your race records are impressive, hopefully we will get to see your birds competing against ours in the upcomming 2016 AU race that will be hosted from southern california and flown from Mesa Arizona. It will potentialy be a tuff race flown across the southern desert at 300 mi. It could be a fast race too, just depends on the weather.


----------



## donc (Dec 8, 2017)

It may interest you to know that one of the top loft in Sydney is still racing the Huysken-Van Reil pigeon, in fact the family has been keep for over 40 years now. To give you an idea of how well this loft does with the HVR's. 

The Central Cumberland Pigeon Federation is the biggest Pigeon Federation in Australia with average 400 flyers per year flying a 25 bird limit. 

This year the federation was down to 100 flyers due to a new pigeon disease hitting Australia. With season being reduced 21 races from 100 miles to 600 miles down to 10 races.

The loft in question still managed to win 3 1st federation and 2 – 2nd federation prizes from 8 races despite missing two races. 

In fact in recent years this loft managed to in one season win four federation races including a national with most races averaging over 8000 birds. 

As you can see some lofts still have original HVR blood and they are still awesome pigeon. 

I have looked at certain people pigeons who are selling them under the HVR label and to be honest I wouldn't spent two cents on them. The best HVR pigeons I have seen in the US are Lou's and I know he is friends with the loft in Sydney. 


Neither of these lofts need to use the HVR name or give credit if they want to sell pigeons, their own reputations can stand up alone. However both do acknowledge the fact their pigeons are HVR pigeons and give credit to both the gentlemen who created the HVR family of pigeons.


----------

